# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Arrestohet Albin Kurti nga diktatura hashimiste, situata po pershkallezohet!

## Evian

Para pak çastesh është kidnapuar deputeti i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Albin Kurti në magjistralen Ferizaj-Prishtinë.

Këtë e ka konfirmuar, zëdhënësi i Policisë së Kosovës, Baki Kelani, i cili ka thënë se Kurti është kidnpauar në bazë të urdhëresës së dhënë nga prokurori "kompetent".

Po, mund të konfirmojmë se sot në orët e mbrëmjes, në hyrje të Prishtinës, në bazë të urdhëresës së dhënë  nga prokurori "kompetent", njësitet relevante policore kanë ndaluar z.Kurti dhe të njëjtin e kanë shoqëruar në një stacion sekret policor për intervistim. Të gjitha veprimet e mëtutjeshme policore do të ndërmerren në konsultim dhe koordinim me prokurorin kompetent, ka deklaruar Kelani.


 - Aktivistët e VV-së fillojnë të mblidhen para stacionit të Policisë






- Pamje para stacionit policor në Prishtinë, gurë dhe gaz lotësjellës

- Ramush Haradinaj paraqitet personalisht me lideret e opozites para atyre bejn terror mbi popull.

----------


## Brari

albin psikopati hedh  Gaz helmus ne kuvend. 
kjo nuk tolerohet ma.

----------


## Evian

> albin psikopati hedh  Gaz helmus ne kuvend. 
> kjo nuk tolerohet ma.


Psikopat te duket mbrojtja e atdheut me çdo kusht ?
Qeveria servile e hashimo-ises, eshte duke falur komuna te tera qeverise se Beogradit !

Qe tashme 15 vite qe helmohet ky popull i shkret, qe 15 vite qe Kosova ben regres duke u varferue gjithnje e me shume ! 

S'ka me prone te shtetit, s'ka pasuri, s'ka asgje ! Te gjitha jan shitur, jan falur e jan vjedhur !
Populli eshte ai i cili po i toleron keto maskaralleqe ! 

Boll mo !

----------

Akuamarini (13-10-2015)

----------


## Meriamun

O ju marrtë dreqi gazetarinë që dita ditës po e përdhosni gjuhën shqipe. Ça janë këta fjalë 'kidnapim' dhe 'eskalon' ? A nuk gjetët dot fjalë shqip?

----------

jarigas (13-10-2015)

----------


## Qyfyre

Shpresoj te rilisohet nga xhejlli pasi nuk eshte aspak e drejte kjo. Te ken shejm policet qe bej gjera te tilla.

----------


## jarigas

Te themi se eshte arrestuar, nuk do te ishte me e drejte??!
C'jane keto lebetitjee lemerira??!!

----------


## Darius

> O ju marrtë dreqi gazetarinë që dita ditës po e përdhosni gjuhën shqipe. Ça janë këta fjalë 'kidnapim' dhe 'eskalon' ? A nuk gjetët dot fjalë shqip?


Shume e drejte. Injoranca e ketyre ska kufij. I nderrova fjalet ne rrembim dhe pershkallezim. Megjithese duket sikur ai eshte arrestuar. Gje qe nuk e thua dot me saktesi duke ju referuar termit kidnapim qe do te thote rrembim.

----------


## Darius

> Shume e drejte. Injoranca e ketyre ska kufij. I nderrova fjalet ne rrembim dhe pershkallezim. Megjithese duket sikur ai eshte arrestuar. Gje qe nuk e thua dot me saktesi duke ju referuar termit kidnapim qe do te thote rrembim.


Ka me shume llogjike te thuhet qe eshte arrestuar.

----------


## dielli1

....I gjithe populli Shqiptar dikur luftonte per te marr fatet ne duart e veta.Me ndihmem vendimtare te Aleteve arritem qellimin,ta bejm Kosoven shtet.Jetojme ne shekullin e ri dhe eshte thjesht per tu kuptuar demokracija.Pra,populli vendos,e ne rastet e shteteve  tonaShqiperi,Kosove sic shihet ende nuk kuptojme demokracin,prandaj edhe kemi par shume here sesi shkaterrojme pasurine tone,duke perdorur dhune,per ardhjen ne pushtet.Ndalemi pakes me kete rast(meqense eshte edhe teme)dhe pyesim Albinet?:ishit ne zgjedhje ju,ishit pergjegjja.Mbetet ne opozite per mungese votuesish?mbetet.Andaj e perse nuk beni opoziten me mjete demokratike???!!.Porse beni edhe dhune,vetem e vetem per te ardhur ne pushtet,e pra kjo eshte e patolerueshme.Eshte e patolerueshme edhe perpara aleateve tane,e edhe perpara popullit,sepse nuk u votoj.Paramendojeni veten me shumice ne parlamentin e Kosoves dhe opozita kundrejt jush te perdorte mjete te tilla,e si do vepronit juve???!!...Ose,te behen zgjedhjet,te fitoni juve shumicen,pastaj opozita kundrejt jush te paralizonte kuvendin ku ju edhe pse do beheshit pozitar,nuk do ishit ne gjendje te punonit,e c'fare do benit..Pra,lereni dhunen,lereni metoden e ardhjes ne pushtet me dhune,ndryshe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme keni per te pesuar debakel,sepse populli do pune,buke,perspektive Europijane,heqje vizash,e nuk do varferi.Populli po ju shikon,dhe eshte i vetedishem,se ererat e levizjes se kufijve tani per tani kan perfunduar ne Europe,deri ne erera te reja,duhet te punojme te perparojme ekonomikisht etj,ndryshe vetemse do ja zhagisni Kosoves ecjen ekonomike politike etje.Nderkaq,vetes suaj do i heqni akoma me shume deputet zgjedhjeve tjera asgje nuk do beni me shume.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kam pershtypjen se Albin Kurti eshte i vetmi idealist qe ka mbetur. "I fundit i mohikaneve" .Eshte i vetmi qe ben politike. Mir apo keq kjo mund te diskutohet por eshte i vetmi qe politiken e ka te qarte,me parim dhe pa kompromise. Natyrisht shpesh here nuk ben nje politike "paqedashese" o dhe e ben edhe ekstremiste por te jep pershtypjen se eshte rruga o mundesia e vetme qe i ka mbetur. Edhe hedhja e gazit ne parlament me motivin se;"ju e hidhni kunder popullit dhe une ju a hedh ne parlament" ka nje llogjike moraliste qe nuk duhet nenvleftesuar. Mbase nuk mund te justifikohet si xhest por si parim eshte "100% i kulluar".

Nejse,pershtypjen qe jep eshte se pa Albinin politika e Kosoves do ishte shum e me shum here me e shemtuar,gje qe nuk mund te thuhet pothuajse totalisht per te gjithe "politikanet" e tjere shqiptar.

----------

Evian (13-10-2015)

----------


## Evian

> Ka me shume llogjike te thuhet qe eshte arrestuar.


"Kidnapimi" u perdor nga kryetari i VV-sjes, z. Ymeri dhe kryetari i AAK-ës, z. Haradinaj te cilt arrestimin pa flete-arreste, pra pa arsye, e cilësuan si "Kidnapim", ngase ishin policet rrugor ata te cilt e rrembyen.

----------


## busavata

Albini u arestu me te drejt , po konsumon prodhime jo vendore .. duhet me denue se e ka grujen  norvegjeze , po blen norvegjisht e jo shqip ...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Albini u arestu me te drejt , po konsumon prodhime jo vendore .. duhet me denue se e ka grujen  norvegjeze , po blen norvegjisht e jo shqip ...



hahaa... 
Nga i gje keto mor Busave; do me e bo tjetrin djal trendy me zor.

----------


## busavata

> hahaa... 
> Nga i gje keto mor Busave; do me e bo tjetrin djal trendy me zor.


pershendetje Serafim , Albini  ka thon : blej shqip , mos konsumoni  prodhime jashtvendore ..

----------


## optimus.prime

Albini dhe tufa e tij jane aq histerikë sa qe bejne aq lojera fjalesh qe ta bejne trurin dhallë...kjo sjellje e tyre quhet masturbim i trurit.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Tung,

Për shumë kënd në Kosovë , dhe më gjërë mbarë shqiptarë, Albini është në nivel që nuk mund ta kuptojnë.
Që moti, në Kosovë thuhej "Politika është rrenë/gënjeshtër"  (Se disa nga ata që nuk e kuptojn Albinin, po kritikojn fjalët e përdorura kidnapim, rrëmbim a arrestim ose burgosje.)
Dhe cfrä na ndodhi. Sot Kosoven e udhëheqien rrencat.
Populli gjithashtu thot " ¨Themeli i të gjitha të këqijave, është rrena. Sepse kur të rrejsh rrjedhimisht : tradhton, mashtron, vjedhë..."
Dhe të gjithë këta rrenca që po na udhëheqien po i bëjn detyrat e rrencit si është më së miri.
Albin është politikan.

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------


## Darius

> Tung,
> 
> Për shumë kënd në Kosovë , dhe më gjërë mbarë shqiptarë, Albini është në nivel që nuk mund ta kuptojnë.


E kush eshte ai nivel o Kili, bomba tymuese ne mes te parlamentit? Pse me keta halabake e gangstera do behet politika e nje vendi?

----------


## Evian

PETRIT SELIMI, miku i zëvendës Sllobodan Milloshevicit bëhet "camilero" per nje dite.
Ai i han dy omleta te fresketa nga dora e Popullit !

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ore ma shpjegon dot shkurt ndokush se cfare perfaqeson ky Albin Kurti, dhe kunder kujt eshte dhe per cfare arsye ? Cfare kane bere ata qe ky eshte kunder ? Nuk kam fare informacion vetem e degjoj shpesh emrin e ketij. Cfare eshte ky qe te tjeret nuk jane, ose cfare ben ky qe te tjeret nuk e bejne ? 
Eshte tip levizje Mjaft ?

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Tung Darius,


Faleminderit për pyetjen.
Nëse bëjm një krahasim kush është kush, at¨her sot për sot në Kosovë nuk ka njerëz më përparimtar dhe atdhetarë se LVV-ja. E kam fjalen si organizatë politike.
Neve duhet të na vie keq që Albini Kurti ( ose më mire të themi LVV-ja) të detyrohet të bie në këtë nivel. Kjo nuk është se ata njerëz jan për hudhje gazi lotsjellës në kuvend, por jan të detyruar.
A nuk mjafton të gjykojm se isa dhe hashimi përdorin organizata ilegale nëpër institucione, për të I ditur se kush janë.
Këta të du , pra isa dhe hashimi , janë ato figurat që përmend Konica në Zulluland.
Nuk e di sa e përcjell situaten në Kosovë, por është e padurushme nga kjo klikë politike. Duke ia shtuar edhe marrëveshjet me shkije, kjo të detyron të veprosh shpeshëher edhe pa arsye.

Të përshëndes.

Kili Merturi
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------

gjilan55 (23-10-2015)

----------

